# Filehoster Datenverwaltung



## c_sidi90 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe für mich und einige Kollegen eine Art Dropbox (ziemlich ähnlich vom Aufbau) programmiert. Ich würde gern von euch wissen, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Daten in eine Datenbank zu speichern oder auf einen FTP-Server ? Ich möchte diesen Dienst eventuell später weiter ausbauen und auch online zur Vergügung stellen, daher möchte ich die Architektur von Beginn an performant und logisch aufbauen. Was würdet ihr aus welchen Gründen wählen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## nillehammer (4. Mai 2012)

Da es ja wahrscheinlich jede art von Dateien sein kann, müsstest Du mit BLOBs inder Datenbank arbeiten. Ich glaube, dass Du damit nichts gewinnst, sondern Dir nur den Datenbankoverhead einfängst.

Wenn es geht, würde ich Deinen Dienst direkt auf dem Rechner laufen lassen, auf dem die Files liegen und dann direkt auf dem Filesystem arbeiten. Evtl. mit gemappten Netzlaufwerken (NFS, SMB).

FTP ist sonst auch eine gute Lösung, da sehr schnell und im strengeren Sinne JEE-Konform (hier sind direkte Filesystemoperationen ja verpönt/verboten).


----------



## c_sidi90 (7. Mai 2012)

Danke für deinen Vorschlag, ich denke ich werde mich auf ein FTP-Filesystem festlegen und in der Datenbank nur Nutzerdaten und Dateiinformationen wie URL zum FTP Pfad abspeichern. 

Ich werde das Tool in kürze mal im Forum zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

